# are they aguti?



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

trying to figure bandit and ***** colour, both have black eyes, also im hopeless at sexing, ive taken a bum photos and put the links under there photos could some one confirm what they are for me. im thinking bandit male **** female at the moment but i keep changing my mind lol

mum (left mouse)
http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa23 ... oon003.jpg

dad, (red eyed no tickling)
http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa23 ... ing2-2.jpg


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Bandit








http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa23 ... CF4480.jpg

****








http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa23 ... CF4483.jpg


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes, they're agouti with white spots.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thank you.

any idea what they would produce if put to a black and tan?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Bandit is male,**** is female.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

yeah i got it right lol


----------

